# Episode 198 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

This week we take you Zero to 60 covering Elk, Turkey and Wolves. We also cover the NWTF convention and cover the switching of the opener of deer season from Nov. 15th to a floating date. We also talk about the rise in hunting licenses sold throughout the U.S. and also the eagle being shot in Genesee County.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_198_final.mp3


----------

